# wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!



## Schleuse (7. Dezember 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich hab beim letzten MeFo-Trip wieder 2 Rollen verschlissen...
Meine erst knapp 2 Jahre alte Quantum Boca 40 hat, wohl mit Lagerschaden, ihre Arbeit verweigert und auch meine Ersatzrolle, na ältere Abu Garcia, wollte nach einem Salzwasserbad nicht mehr so recht...

Jetzt bin ich wieder auf der Suche nach einer Rolle die mal länger als 2 Jahre hält. 
Im "Mefo-Ruten&Rollen" Thema steht ja ne Menge an Material,
aber leider nichts über die Qualität und wie oft damit gefischt wird.

Hiermit geht meine Frage an die Spezies, die wirklich oft an der Küste sind und schon ne Menge Erfahrung mit MeFo-tauglichen Rollen haben.

Welche Rollen fischt ihr und wie lange hab ihr diese schon im Einsatz?
Lohnt sich die Investition in eine relativ teure Rolle, zb. Shimano Twin Power, wirklich?

Schon mal besten Dank!


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Shimano "Symetre 4000" !
Seit nunmehr 7 (!) Jahren in ausschliesslichem Salzwassereinsatz!
In den sieben Jahren habe ich sie drei oder vier mal neu gefettet, sonst nichts. Und nach dem angeln mit Süßwasser abspühlen mache ich auch nicht
Hilft dir aber nicht weiter, da sie wohl nirgendwo mehr zu bekommen sein wird.


----------



## Hov-Micha (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Moin zusammen..

@ Mario
siehste und das is jenau der Punkt:
Die Rolle ist 7 Jahre alt!!!
Danach gabs das ein oder ander minus in Punkto Qualität 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich hab auch ne Shimano (SuperGTM) 8 Jahre im Einsatz gehabt bevor die den Geist aufgeben hat! Mittlerweile kannste ja schon froh sein wenn ´ne Rolle 2 Jahre hält  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich hab jetzt Daiwa´s, die sind aber nur 4-5 Wochen/Jahr im "Salz"-Einsatz..bisher aber ohne Beanstandung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hab immer gedacht die Boca ist so´ne unkaputtbare?
Denke mal Qualität hat seinen Preis aber vor frühen Defekten schützt das auch nicht siehe Wathosen mit Genitalspülung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TL
Micha


----------



## schroe (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Hi Schleuse,
wenn du noch an eine Twinpower F drankommst (evtl ebay), dann würde ich die empfehlen. Der Nachfolger FA ist vergleichsweise "billig". Leider. Alternativ, werden auch nicht mehr gebaut, die Daiwa Emblem ZiA´s.
Die Infinity muß sich ihre "Sporen" erst noch verdienen. Ebenso die "große" Schwester "Certate". Gibts bei raven.nl übrigens erheblich guenstiger.


----------



## havkat (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Moin Schleuse!

siehe Marioposting (die olle mit Doppelkurbel)

siehe Schroeposting

Mehr kann ich auch nicht schreiben.............


----------



## salmohunter (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Habe zum Spinnfischen ne Quantum Energie nunmehr drei Jahre ohne Beanstandungen die ist bisher auch ohne Süsswasserdusche ausgekommen es sei denn es regnete 
Es kommt aber immer darauf an was man an Geld ausgeben will im Amiland gibt es zB. die Fin- Nor Ahab die ist unkapttbar & mit Livetimegarantie.


----------



## schwedenklausi (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

die kugellager  beziehe ich von Conrad.sie sind gut und günstig
schwedenklausi


----------



## Mepps (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Die Shimano Technium ist eigentlich eine recht "haltbare" Sache leider hört man aber auch hier gelegentlich von ungewollten Geräuschen...:c 
Auf jeden Fall Finger weg von der Twin Power FA, die hats bei mir grad mal nen halbes Jahr ausgehalten, dann war echt Schluß: kaputtes Schnurlaufröllchen, ein Walzenlager das einfach nur extrem laut war#d 
Also ich würde dir ne Daiwa Capricorn, Spro Red Arc oder  halt ne Technium FA empfehlen.
Lg
Jonas


----------



## Schleuse (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde dir ne Daiwa Capricorn, Spro Red Arc oder  halt ne Technium FA empfehlen.
> Lg
> Jonas


 Hallo Jonas,
die Daiwa Capricorn hats bei mir auch nur so 2 Jahre gemacht,
hatte sie allerdings mit in Norge...


----------



## Maddin (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



> Lohnt sich die Investition in eine relativ teure Rolle, zb. Shimano Twin Power (F), wirklich?


Wenn man sie nicht gerade irgendwo verlegt hat und nicht wieder findet....auf alle Fälle!! Ich hab ja immer noch den Schornsteinfeger in Verdacht.....|uhoh:  Klasse Rolle!


----------



## Pelznase (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

würd ja ne shimano stradic vorschlagen. meine rollen sind aber auch schon 7+ jahre alt......

würd jetzt ne spro red/blue arc oder ryobi zauber nehmen/vorschlagen, die rollen sind zwar recht neu und dir kann niemand sagen, wie lang die leben, aber dafür sind se nicht so teuer und von ausstattung her gibts keinen grund für einen frühzeitigen tod.


----------



## Seebaer (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Hallo Scheuse

Frage: Bist Du beruflich an einer Schleuse oder ist das nur Dein Nick hier???

Bin beim Wasserbau - daher frage ich.

Gruß

Seebaer  <°)))))>><


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Versuch es doch mal mit einer Ryobi-Zauber.


----------



## Kalex (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Habe schon 3 Quantum Energy 740 verschliessen und seit neustem auch eine RedArc 10400. Alle haben nicht länger als 4 mal MeFo fischen durchgemacht.
Alle wurden immer  abgespült nach dem Fischen und trozdem. 3x Lagerschaden (Quantum) 1x Bügelhalterung gebrochen. Ich glaube nicht mehr an haltbare Rollen die mehr als ein Kugellager haben.


----------



## wobbler michi (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Also ich kann mich über meine Twin power 4000FA nicht beklagen,
habe noch keine Rolle gefischt die so wasserdicht ist, und mit wenig
Pflege aus kommt.(Rückblick 2 Jahre , oft unter Wasser bei 4-5 gegen 
den Wind).
Stradic ist nicht besonders wasserdicht,aber sonst eine tolle Rolle.
Technium 4000 FA habe ich mir im Laden angeschaut,war kein Vergleich zu einer Twin power,im Laden schon Geräusche(bei 2 Rollen) .

Gruß wobbler michi


----------



## Böx (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Ich kann dir nur die DAIWA Emblem Z iA Serie empfehlen. Die Rollen halten tadellos egal ob Ostsee oder Norwegen. Nur wie schon erwähnt, werden die Rollen leider nicht mehr gebaut. Augen auf in der Elektro Bucht kann ich da nur sagen:m


----------



## sunny (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				wobbler michi schrieb:
			
		

> Technium 4000 FA habe ich mir im Laden angeschaut,im Laden schon Geräusche(bei 2 Rollen) .
> 
> Gruß wobbler michi



Wat denn für Geräusche|kopfkrat , nen schleifen oder was?


----------



## funster (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Moin Schleuse,
mit Shimano liegst Du grundsätzlich richtig, solltest aber unbedingt drauf achten daß oben auf dem Rollenfuß "Made in Japan" steht, alles andere is Grütze.

Gruß funster


----------



## Hamsterson (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Ich benutze eine Twin Power 2500F 3 Jahre lang. Also, das ist die einzige Rolle, die ich in den letzten 3 Jahren benutzt habe und ich bin sehr sehr oft auf der Ostsee. Anfangs als ich mir die Rolle zugelegt habe, war ich eigentlich ein etwas enttäuscht, weil die Schnurverlegung nicht ganz die war, die ich erwartet habe. Außerdem machte die Rolle kreischende Geräusche. Doch nachdem ich sie auseinander gebaut und neu geschmiert habe, läuft sie völlig lautlos. Vor einem Monat habe ich die Rolle erst nach 3 Jahre wieder ausgebaut, die Inereien sehen immer noch jungfräulich aus. Aber, wenn man mit einer Geflochtenen fischt, korrodiert die Spule unter der Schnur. Das beeinträchtig die Funktion zwar nicht, sieht aber nicht so doll aus. Allerdings sieht man das nur, wenn man die Schnur runterspult.


----------



## Ralf-H (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Moin,
ich frage mich gerade, wie Ihr zum Teil Eure Rollen dahinrafft. Die einzige, die ich bis jetzt geschrottet habe, war eine DAM Quick 102, bei der das Gehäuse im Hochsommer fast geschmolzen (zumindest verzogen) war. Das ist über 30 Jahre her. Alle seit dem angeschafften Rollen laufen bis heute tadellos, z.B. die blau/silbernen Shakespeare, die vielleicht noch einige kennen oder eine 30 Jahre alte ABU 6000C, die jedes Jahr immernoch mit an Ost- oder Nordsee darf. Alle machen immernoch einen guten Job, auch mit relativ wenig Pflege.
Mach ich was falsch ?
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Karstein (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Moin Nachbar,

ist zwar eine Rolle aus dem Billigsegment, aber die Daiwa Samurai 2500 hat immerhin schon drei Jahre Norwegenblinkerei und Fische bis 12 Pfund hinter sich. Ab und an macht die Spule mal kurz ein Schleifgeräusch, aber dat klingt nicht allzu kaputt.

Zumal das Röllchen eine prima Schnurverlegung hat. 

Gruß

Karsten

PS @ Seebaer: nee, Schleuse arbeitet nicht an einer Schleuse, wenngleich sein Arbeitsplatz direkt neben einer zu finden ist. :m


----------



## sunny (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Ralf-H schrieb:
			
		

> Mach ich was falsch ?
> Gruß
> Ralf



Aber wie#d #d :q . So geht das ja man garnicht. Wie soll denn da dein Dealer überleben?


----------



## Karstein (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

@ Ralf-H: oooh, da kann ich auch von kaputten Stationären berichten, so z.B. gleich zwei ABU Cardinal SM (silber), die innerhalb von 2 Tagen an der Mörrum ihren Geist aufgegeben hatten. Oder die DAM Finessa neuerer Bauart aus Graphit, deren Bremssystem sich nach (immerhin) 10 Jahren verabschiedet hatte. 

Ich gestehe, ich lese hier ja auch eifrig mit - falls meine brandneue ABU C33 schon den Saisonstart nicht überlebt.


----------



## Ramon (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Hallo

ich fische eine Tica Libra SA 3000 seit drei Jahren aber leider nur 10 Wochen im Jahr an der Ostsee und den Rest des Jahres im Süsswasser. Laäuft noch ohne Probleme und ich habe sie dieses Jahr das erste mal sauber gemacht. Sonst nie gereinigt. Habe aber schon von einigen gehört, dass beim Werfen der Bügel umklappen soll. Ist bei mir aber auch noch nie vorgekommen


----------



## der_Jig (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> Habe schon 3 Quantum Energy 740 verschliessen und seit neustem auch eine RedArc 10400. Alle haben nicht länger als 4 mal MeFo fischen durchgemacht.
> Alle wurden immer abgespült nach dem Fischen und trozdem. 3x Lagerschaden (Quantum) 1x Bügelhalterung gebrochen. Ich glaube nicht mehr an haltbare Rollen die mehr als ein Kugellager haben.


 

darf ich fragen, was du beim mefo fischen machst???

kann doch nicht wahr sein, dass nach jedem vierten mal die rolle im eimer ist!!!


----------



## Schleuse (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				der_Jig schrieb:
			
		

> darf ich fragen, was du beim mefo fischen machst???
> 
> kann doch nicht wahr sein, dass nach jedem vierten mal die rolle im eimer ist!!!


denke mal das ist eher ein Herstellerproblem - aussen Hui und innen Pfui...


----------



## Schleuse (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Nachbar,
> 
> ist zwar eine Rolle aus dem Billigsegment, aber die Daiwa Samurai 2500 hat immerhin schon drei Jahre Norwegenblinkerei und Fische bis 12 Pfund hinter sich. Ab und an macht die Spule mal kurz ein Schleifgeräusch, aber dat klingt nicht allzu kaputt.
> 
> ...


Hallo Karsten,

 Billigsegment hin oder her, wenn se mindestens 2 Jahre hält...
Scheint ja wirklich, ausser älteren Modellen wie zB. TwinPower F, nix vernüftiges zu geben,
da kann ich mir dann auch ne 'billige' zulegen...|rolleyes

welches Modell hast du denn, das mit 3 oder mit 7 Kugellagern (3i/7i)?
Viele Kugellager schrecken mich doch eher ab, denke da kann dann auch mehr kaputt gehen...
(Zitat Daiwa: ...solide Ausstattung mit technisch hochwertigen Komponenten anstatt sinnloser Anzahl billigster Kugellager...)
aber bei dem Preis dann auch egal...



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> PS @ Seebaer: nee, Schleuse arbeitet nicht an einer Schleuse, wenngleich sein Arbeitsplatz direkt neben einer zu finden ist. :m


direkt ist aber sehr relativ...


----------



## Kalex (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

@ der Jig:
Hab nicht gesagt bei jedem 4x. Manche haben auch nur 4 Stunden durchgehalten. Bei den Quantums haben sich die Lager in schöner Regelmässigkeit festgesetzt. Da half nicht mal mehr Gleitöl am Strand um den Tag noch zu retten. Und wenn der Bügel beim einkurbeln des Blinkers 'nen Abflug macht, guckste auch sparsam aus der Wäsche. So geschehen bei der RedArc. Und nu sag mir was ich falsch gemacht habe?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Also ich weiß nicht aber um mehrere hochwertige Rollen in so kurzer Zeit zu schroten muss man schon irgendwas falsch machen .

War vor einigen jahren  (und jetzt wieder) fast täglich Mefoangeln und hab immer nur billig Rollen von Askari Silverman bzw shimano Rollen für maximal 25 € benutzt .
Und ich habe keine einzige dieser Rollen geschrottet !
Einige hatten zwar nach einigen Monaten Laufgeräusche , aber das lag wohl daran das es mich nie gestört hat wenn die Rolle mal im salzwasser oder im Sand gelandet ist , und ich sie auch nie abgespült habe (naja wenn sie im Sand gelandet ist hab ich sie im Salzwasser abgewaschen ...).

Ansonsten würd ich dir empfehlen kauf dir ne Billigrolle mit einem Kugellager für 20 € und wenn die schrott is kaufst dir ne neue ... die halten mindestens genausolange durch wie deine teuren   =)


----------



## Kalex (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Ja, ja wer den Schaden hat....
Da ich ja weiß das ich nichts falsch gemacht habe, werde ich noch einen Versuch mit einer hochwertigen Rolle machen.
Wenn das auch in die Hose geht, mache ich es wie Du sagst.
Allerdings werde ich mir eine Abu Cardinal 44 besorgen, nur Mechanik, die schaff selbst ich nicht. Kostet zwar auch 'ne Menge bei E-Bay aber die ist dann wenigstens für immer.


----------



## heinzrch (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Capricorn z.Zt. bei ebay unter 100€....
Ich fische zwar nicht im Salzwasser, aber im Süßwasser kann sie mit der Emblem Zi.A. (die habe ich nach 5 Jahren ausgemustert, liegen in der Vitrine, laufen immer noch wie neu |supergri |supergri |supergri ) vom Lauf und vom Getriebe meiner Meinung nach mithalten (fische sie jetzt schon 2 Jahre...)


----------



## seatrout61 (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Wenn es etwas besonderes sein soll > Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 

ausgezeichnetes Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis > Spro BlueArc/RedArc/ bzw. Ryobi Zauber


----------



## wobbler michi (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Hallo sunny
Beide Technium hatten schleifen und knacken,nicht leise,war dem Fachhändler peinlich.
Hat mir eine dritte gegeben,die war OK,aber mein vertrauen in die Rolle 
war sehr angeschlagen,obwohl ich schon gutes über die Rolle gehört hatte,
und sie im Angebot für 79 Euro(wollte 2 kaufen) war.
Habe ich mir lieber für 200 Euro eine zweite Twin Power gekauft ,da ich gerne 2 gleiche Rollen,mit 4 Ersatzspulen
(2 xFireline,2xMono) habe.

Gruß wobbler michi


----------



## Tüdel (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Hi Schleuse,

hast Du die geschrottete Boca mal Deinem Dealer vorgelegt?
Ich bin mit meiner Boca 30 nämlich eigentlich ganz glücklich. Hab' sie seit 1,5 Jahren im Einsatz und bin auch nicht der Fan von übertriebener Rollenpflege.

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## Micky Finn (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Shimano "Symetre 4000" !
> Und nach dem angeln mit Süßwasser abspühlen mache ich auch nicht



Weniger ist manchmal mehr, da bin ich gleicher Meinung wie Mario.
Oft wird äußerliches Salz erst beim gut gemeinten "Spülen"  ins Rolleninnere transportiert.
Ich habe vor Jahren eine Shimnano Rolle während eines Ägyptenurlaubs  kaputtgespült. In der zweiten Woche war sie am Ende. Die gleiche Rolle,  stiefmütterlich behandelt lebt heute noch.


----------



## Karstein (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

@ Schleuse: ist die ganz einfache Daiwa Samurai für roundabout 45 €. Die haben mein Vater, Tanja und ich im Einsatz oben im hohen Norden. 

Und die Schleuse ist grad man 2 Autominuten von unserem damaligen Treffpunkt entfernt - oder hast die noch nie gesehen? :m


----------



## sunny (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				wobbler michi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo sunny
> Beide Technium hatten schleifen und knacken,nicht leise,war dem Fachhändler peinlich.
> Gruß wobbler michi



Das sollte es aber auch sein!!

Wie gesagt, ich kann mich über die Rolle überhaupt nicht beschweren.


----------



## Schweißsocke (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				wobbler michi schrieb:
			
		

> Beide Technium hatten schleifen und knacken,nicht leise,war dem Fachhändler peinlich.
> Hat mir eine dritte gegeben,die war OK,aber mein vertrauen in die Rolle
> war sehr angeschlagen,obwohl ich schon gutes über die Rolle gehört hatte,
> und sie im Angebot für 79 Euro(wollte 2 kaufen) war.



Das Problem mit der Technium hatte ein Bekannter von mir auch - ist eben keine echte Shimano aus Japan, sondern Malaysia-Billigschrott mit Shimano-Label. Wer es für sein Ego braucht, mit solchem Müll ans Wasser zu tapern, hat selbst schuld. Wenn schon Shimano, dann muss man bereit sein, das Geld in die in Japan gefertigten Qualitätsrollen zu investieren - oder auf einen anderen Hersteller ausweichen, der sich nicht nur seinen Namen bezahlten lässt!


----------



## Agalatze (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

also die daiwa samurei kann ich nur total abraten. die war nach drei einsätzen im eimer. also völlig untauglich fürs salzwasser.
ich würde dir raten lieber etwas tiefer in die tasche zu griefen und ne twin power oder sowas zu kaufen


----------



## Karstein (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

@ Agalatze: kann nur aus unserer Erfahrung sprechen - die Rollen werden seit drei Jahren in Norwegen gefischt. Allerdings nicht beim Watangeln.


----------



## dat_geit (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Ich bin mit der Mitchell Tempest 3000 mehr als nur zufrieden.
Alle 5 Salzwassereinsätze checke ich die Rolle mal von innen und bin immer wieder begeistert.
Vor allem der Kurs, zu dem man sie derzeit bekommen kann.
Das Innenleben zeugt ausserdem von Qualität und Liebe zum Produkt.


----------



## Agalatze (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Agalatze: kann nur aus unserer Erfahrung sprechen - die Rollen werden seit drei Jahren in Norwegen gefischt. Allerdings nicht beim Watangeln.


 
@ karsten
du weisst doch wie das ist... so einer wie ich findet immer das sonntags-nachtsmodell  
ich hatte die rolle damals für meine süße geholt, da sie nicht so teuer war. und beim belly boaten war sie dann nach drei einsätzen unbrauchbar. die war total festgesetzt.


----------



## kiepenangler (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

moin
also dei samurai(4000) hatte ich mir mal als ersatzrolle zum pilken geholt.....natürlich nich so leichtläufig wie meine technium, schnurwicklung is aber absolut top #6, aber die bremse is nich so in ordnung, die macht wenn schnur abgezogen wird, einfach keine geräusche mehr|kopfkrat 

@ schweißsocke: ich geb dir gleich mal billigschrott!


----------



## Schleuse (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Schleuse: ist die ganz einfache Daiwa Samurai für roundabout 45 €. Die haben mein Vater, Tanja und ich im Einsatz oben im hohen Norden.


Hallo Karsten,

hab mir mal für 45 € 2 Stück bei Ebay geschossen,
ich denke mal da mach ich nicht viel falsch. :m

Als gute Ersatzrolle, wenn die Boca wieder läuft, 
wird sie schon gehen...
evtl. wird auch die Boca die Ersatzrolle :q




PS. die Schleuse kenn ich natürlich


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

@ Schleuse #h 

Wünsche dir viel Spaß mit den Rollen und wenig Ärger.  
Ich fische jetzt seit 3 Jahren eine Shimano Twin Power 5000 FA.
Letzten Winter hat sie ganz kurz mal ein Vollbad in der Ostsee genommen.
Hatte vorher nie Probleme gehabt.
Sofort nach dem Bad konnte ich die Kurbel der Rolle kaum noch drehen.  
Zeuge war "oh-nemo"! #h 
Zu hause habe ich die Rolle geöffnet ( ich weis, soll man nicht machen |uhoh:  ).
Es war kein Tropfen Öl drin. Gründlich gereinigt vo innen und neues Öl nachgefüllt. Und dann traute ich meinen Augen nicht: ;+  Das Öl lief wieder aus dem "Heck" der Rolle raus!!! Immer schön tröpfchenweise! |kopfkrat  #c 
Habe dann hochwertiges Kugellagerfett genommen und die Achse und Räder leicht gefettet. Und siehe da! Die Rolle summt nur so dahin und das bis heute. Die Schnurverlegung ist einzigartig sauber! #6  Nun habe ich mir noch ne Quantum Cabo 40 zugelegt. Mal sehen, wie die sich macht.
Jedenfalls sind meine Gäste zufrieden mit den Rollen! #6  #h


----------



## Schleuse (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

@ mefohunter84

es scheint ja wirklich aktuell keine Rolle zu geben
die ein Salzwasserbad unbeschadet übersteht...|rolleyes

nach geschrotteter Capricorn und Boca 
bleib ich wohl erstmal im "billigen" Bereich...
und halte weiter Ausschau nach ner alten Twin Power *F #h*


----------



## bacalo (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Moin, moin Schleuse!

Schau Dir mal die Penn Slammer Serie an.
Nachdem die Preise der Penn Slammer Serie nach unten gepurzelt sind
(immerhin um 1/3), kann man für unter 100ter €uronen eine 260er bekommen.
Für´s Fischen mit der Geflochtene (selber fische ich mit der Spiderwire 0,16) hat man noch ausreichend Backing auf der Spule.
Mit der Monofilen lass es lieber. 
Penn hält es nicht so genau mit dem Fassungsvermögen.

Gruß und nen´ Fisch

bacalo


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> es scheint ja wirklich aktuell keine Rolle zu geben
> die ein Salzwasserbad unbeschadet übersteht...|rolleyes



doch, eine Abu Cardinal 44, aber sowas will heute keiner mehr fischen. Meine blinkert schon seit 12 Jahren und will einfach nicht sterben. Einmal im Jahr gibts ein neues Kugellager (Conrad Elektronik 3€) und das wars. Die Rolle wirft bis zum Horizont und hat mit Geflochtener keine Probs.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Meine blinkert schon seit 12 Jahren




 |scardie: 


Tim.........und die Fliegenrute |kopfkrat 

Bist/wirst Du dem Wedeln untreu #c #c


----------



## Gnilftz (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Meine blinkert schon seit 12 Jahren



Kunststück,
bist ja auch nur mit der Fliegenpeitsche unterwegs...|sagnix :q


----------



## darth carper (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Gibt es nicht von Daiwa die Tournament Force? Die sollte doch deinen Ansprüchen genügen. Habe an dieser Rolle bisher nur ein bißchen rumgespielt, aber der erste Eindruck war sehr gut.
Habe auch bislang noch nichts schlechtes über die Daiwa Rollen im High End Bereich gehört.


----------



## Kalex (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> doch, eine Abu Cardinal 44, aber sowas will heute keiner mehr fischen. Meine blinkert schon seit 12 Jahren und will einfach nicht sterben. Einmal im Jahr gibts ein neues Kugellager (Conrad Elektronik 3€) und das wars. Die Rolle wirft bis zum Horizont und hat mit Geflochtener keine Probs.



Sach ich doooch (siehe#30)! Und von wegen will keiner mehr fischen. Wenn ich nochmal so'n scheiß mit den "hochkarätigen" Rollen erlebe, ist das meine Nächste. Mein Kumpel fischt die alten Abu's nur. Und der hat alles andere schon durch. Der wirft genau so weit wie ich. Und lacht sich tot wenn ich meine Rolle mal wieder vor der nächste Welle retten will.
Und was leichtläufigkeit angeht, stehen diese Rollen in nichts nach.


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Wie man ja auch im Meerforellenruten und -rollen-Thread lesen kann fische ich eine *ABU Cardinal C174*. Hab sie mir geholt da sie ja extra als Salzwasserresistent beworben wird. Bisher hat die Werbung auch gehalten was sie verspricht. Mehrere Ostsee-Vollbäder hat sie ohne Murren weggsteckt und das obligatorische Warmwasser-Duschen nach dem Angeln macht ihr rein garnix aus.
Weitwurfrekorde sind mit ihr kein Problem und die Bremse ist 1A.
Das einzige was meiner Meinung nach besser sein könnte ist die Schnurverlegung der Geflochtenen. Aber ausreichend ist sie allemal.
Preislich ist das Teil unter 30 Euro angesiedelt- für meine Begriffe ein echtes Schnäppchen.

Gruß


----------



## Gra Frede (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht warum keiner von Euch die Stella von Shimano erwähnt hat. Die 4000 FA ist die für mich perfekteste Rolle. Wer ein bißchen Euronen mehr zur Verfügung hat,hat gewonnen.Sauberste Schnurführung,absolut wasserdichtes Kurbelgehäuse,super Design,super Gewicht.Optimal für die Aspire 5-20 gr.
So dat wars.

Fising is life

Rest just details


----------



## Schleuse (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				smellslikefish schrieb:
			
		

> Wie man ja auch im Meerforellenruten und -rollen-Thread lesen kann fische ich eine *ABU Cardinal C174*.


werd ich wohl auch mal probieren...#6



@ Gra Frede

teure Rollen gibts ja ne Menge,
die Frage ist - können die *wirklich* auf lange Zeit überzeugen...?|kopfkrat

ich bin da im Moment eher skeptisch. |rolleyes


----------



## Gra Frede (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> werd ich wohl auch mal probieren...#6
> 
> @ Gra Frede
> 
> ...


Also ,ich fische die Rolle nun schon seit zwei Jahren und wage zu behaupten, das ich sehr viel und intensiv fische.3-5x die Woche . Am Wochenende pro Tag 6-8 h.(nur mal als Anhaltspunkt) Hinzu kommt, dass ich die Rolle auch immer pflege.Das gehört einfach mit dazu.Im Kurbelgehäuse wird alle 3 Monate ein bis zwei Tropfen Öl nachgegeben. Aber lieber weniger als mehr.Wie bereits erwähnt. Meine Erfahrungen sind nur positiv. Ach übrigens. Frage mal Blauortsand.Er fischt die gleiche Rolle.Und er angelt nun wirklich v i e l. Und dann frage Ihn mal nach der Pflege????!!! . Dann hast Du wirklich einen Anhaltspunkt. Aber teuer ist die Rolle. Das muß ich zugeben. Vergleiche doch mal die Unterschiede der Zusammensetzung einer Twin Power und einer Stella.
So nun wünsche ich Dir frohe Weihnachten.
Fishing is life
Rest just details


----------



## Karstein (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				bacalo schrieb:
			
		

> Schau Dir mal die Penn Slammer Serie an.
> Nachdem die Preise der Penn Slammer Serie nach unten gepurzelt sind
> (immerhin um 1/3), kann man für unter 100ter €uronen eine 260er bekommen.



@ bacalo: kann persönlich von einer Slammer 260 zum Meerforellieren nur abraten - Trutta, Rob, Gnilftz und Havkat waren Zeugen bei meinem diesjährigen Disaster: waren auf Fehmarn unterwegs und ich hatte ungelogen jeden 2. bis 3. Wurf die herrlichsten Perücken beim Auswerfen. Zu viel Schnur war nicht drauf, ich tippe eher auf die schlechte Schnurverlegung bei dünnerer Schnur. Ist mir mit dieser Rolle sowohl beim Kutterangeln mit 0,11mm Geflochtener als auch mit 0,25er Mono am Strand passiert...

@ Schleuse: na das ist wirklich ein Schnäppchen, gratuliere! #6 Bin gespannt, wie Du sie findest - berichte hier mal bitte.


----------



## Gnilftz (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ bacalo: kann persönlich von einer Slammer 260 zum Meerforellieren nur abraten - Trutta, Rob, Gnilftz und Havkat waren Zeugen bei meinem diesjährigen Disaster: waren auf Fehmarn unterwegs und ich hatte ungelogen jeden 2. bis 3. Wurf die herrlichsten Perücken beim Auswerfen. Zu viel Schnur war nicht drauf, ich tippe eher auf die schlechte Schnurverlegung bei dünnerer Schnur. Ist mir mit dieser Rolle sowohl beim Kutterangeln mit 0,11mm Geflochtener als auch mit 0,25er Mono am Strand passiert...




Mir fällt da zu nur n netter Werbeslogan ein...

Puhlst Du noch oder drillst Du schon...  :q 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Karstein (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fällt da zu nur n netter Werbeslogan ein...
> 
> Puhlst Du noch oder drillst Du schon...  :q
> 
> ...



So is richtich - immer feste druff... 

Und die Moral von der April-Geschicht: fische neue Rolle ohne vertraute Ersatzrolle nicht.


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> doch, eine Abu Cardinal 44, aber sowas will heute keiner mehr fischen. Meine blinkert schon seit 12 Jahren und will einfach nicht sterben. Einmal im Jahr gibts ein neues Kugellager (Conrad Elektronik 3€) und das wars. Die Rolle wirft bis zum Horizont und hat mit Geflochtener keine Probs.


 
Habe selber jahrzehntelang mit der Cardinal 66 und 44 gefischt. Die Salzwasserresistenz kann ich nur bestätigen. Heute fische ich nur noch mit der neuen Twin Power 4000 FA. Allerdings schon die Zweite! Die Erste wurde wurde aufgrund aussetzender Rücklaufsperre bei Nässe getauscht.
Die Cardinals waren vor 30 Jahren sicher der Mercedes unter den Angelrollen, aber um es mal deutlich zu machen, der Unterschied ist ungefähr so wie ein Mercedes 200 D aus den 70ern und einen Hitec -Diesel der heutzutage vom Band rollt.#6 

Andreas#h


----------



## Kalex (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Netter Vergleich. Und trotzdem was bleibt ist, mit beiden erreichtst Du dein Ziel. Und da die Frage ja war" wirklich haltbare Rolle gesucht", gewinnt für mich klar die ABU Cardinal. Was den Komfort angeht steht natürlich auf einen anderen Blatt.


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Die Bremse der 44er ist einfach nur endgeil, was man aber zugeben muss, ist das sie etwas schwerer läuft. Is nunmal so bei bei der Konstruktion (Bronzelager/Kurbel). Hat mich aber nie gestört.

Meine 44er dreht seit ewigen Zeiten mit 17er Fireline.

Letzte Woche hat sie auch noch Fisch gefangen (weil Heiko und Vossi das ja nicht glauben :q )






P.S. war aber mit Sbiro und Fliege


----------



## Kalex (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Schöner Dorsch! Ich hatte mal den Vergleich zwischen Quantum Energy 440 und der 44er Cardinal. Das war ein klares unentschieden was die Laufeigenschaft anging. Lediglich mehr Übersetzung hat die Quantum. Das heißt mehr Kurbeln bei der Cardinal! Wenn die alten ABU's gut gepflegt sind, laufen die Prima wie ich finde.


----------



## Schleuse (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Hallo Jungs,

ick hab grad mal bei Askari gestöbert...

Kogha FA Seafishing





interessant wegen der 5 Jahre Garantie,

ABU Cardinal CSW





scheint mir auch ne gute Alternative,

ich werd wohl beide mal testen, was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Karstein (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Ist das diese neue salzwassergeschützte ABU, Nachbar?


----------



## Schleuse (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das diese neue salzwassergeschützte ABU, Nachbar?


ja, genau die#6
hat auch "nur" 3+1 Kugellager, 
kann also auch nicht so viel kaputt gehen


----------



## Karstein (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Hatte ich auch gleich gedacht, als ich sie im Gerlinger-Katalog erstmals erblickte. :m Hol Dir die mal bitte, bin auf Dein Urteil gespannt als alter ABU-Sammler.


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte eine ABU Cardinal CSW meiner Freundin für Norwegen besorgt.
Nach zwei Wochen lief sie noch gut, allerdings ging die Kurbel nicht mehr einzuklappen (zu Hause mit Dorn und Hammer gings dann) und die Ratsche von der Spule war rausgebrochen!! Naja, nun macht das Ding wenigstens keinen Krach mehr beim Drillen!  

Ich glaube selbst bei Markenrollen im Midprice-Bereich gibts momentan sehr viel Schrott. Es wird kaum noch F&E bei den Herstellern betrieben. Es ist meist eingekaufter Krempel aus FernOst.


----------



## Schleuse (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich auch gleich gedacht, als ich sie im Gerlinger-Katalog erstmals erblickte. :m Hol Dir die mal bitte, bin auf Dein Urteil gespannt als alter ABU-Sammler.


ja, mal schauen,
bin mir nur noch wegen der Grösse im Unklaren...|kopfkrat

die Kogha FA 300 Saefishing ist mit 410gr und 275m 0,30er ja schon ganz schön Fett...


----------



## Schleuse (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Dr.ChaosAD schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube selbst bei Markenrollen im Midprice-Bereich gibts momentan sehr viel Schrott. Es wird kaum noch F&E bei den Herstellern betrieben. Es ist meist eingekaufter Krempel aus FernOst.


genau, deshalb bin ich grad ab von teuren Rollen...|rolleyes


----------



## mullet64 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Nachdem ich nun seit vielen Jahren eine Shimano Symmetre und eine Shimano Sedona gefischt habe (aber nie so richtig zufrieden war aufgrund der Salzwasserempfindlichkeit), habe ich jetzt seit ca. anderthalb Jahren eine Quantum Energy Timag 440. Die war in der Zeit im Dauereinsatz auf Mefo, Dorsch und Horni. Trotz relativ wenig Pflege läuft sie noch wie ein Bienchen; ich habe mir jetzt noch eine 2. zugelegt (eigentlich nur wegen der Ersatzspulen); die gabs als Schnäppchen für 35€.
Also, ich glaube nicht, das eine 10x so teure Rolle auch 10x so lange hält, deswegen reicht mir ab und zu eine neue gute Rolle zu einem vernünftigen Preis...


----------



## Langsee-Erber (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

hallo

ich bin noch nich so lange im anglerboard angemeldet...

ich hab mir heute mal das thema: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!! durchgelesen und bin dabei auf so einiges gestoßen...

so wie das hier:



			
				Schweißsocke schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem mit der Technium hatte ein Bekannter von mir auch - ist eben keine echte Shimano aus Japan, sondern Malaysia-Billigschrott mit Shimano-Label. Wer es für sein Ego braucht, mit solchem Müll ans Wasser zu tapern, hat selbst schuld. Wenn schon Shimano, dann muss man bereit sein, das Geld in die in Japan gefertigten Qualitätsrollen zu investieren - oder auf einen anderen Hersteller ausweichen, der sich nicht nur seinen Namen bezahlten lässt!


 
als ich glaube schon, dass es eine echte shimano rolle is und nich "Malaysia-Billigschrott" ich fische auch mit dieser rolle und habe bis jetzt keine probleme damit...

mfg


----------



## detlefb (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Langsee-Erber schrieb:
			
		

> als ich glaube schon, dass es eine echte shimano rolle is und nich "Malaysia-Billigschrott" ich fische auch mit dieser rolle und habe bis jetzt keine probleme damit...


Auch wenn der Glaube bekannter Maßen (1ter Korinther Vers 13) Berge versetzen kann, ist diese Rolle " Made in Malayisa". Die "Shimantiker" werden diese Rolle bestimmt nicht in Nippon fertigen und dann einen Sticker Made in Billiglohn Land anbringen.


----------



## Rausreißer (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Das Thema mit der wirklichen "HALTBARE" werde ich nicht weiterhin nicht so als wirklich wichtig einstufen.
Ich habe auch noch eine Daiwa GS1 Gold im Einsatz, |stolz: ^
Aber fahre einen 2 Jahre alten BMW.
Hmm, macht schon Spaß.
Ich bin aber auch froh, dass ich bei der Symetre noch rechtzeitig zugeschlagen habe.  

Irgendein Haar in der Suppe findet sich doch immer und letzendlich muss man doch einige Sachen pflegen. Insbesondere Freundschaften und technisches Gerät 


R.R. |wavey:


----------



## Langsee-Erber (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

hmm

ich finde sie ist im preis leistungs verhältnis wesentlich besser ist als die twin power...
und wenn ihr meint das die technium laut ist dann halt dein ohr mal an die twin power...#d


----------



## KHof (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Tja!
Dann scheinst du mit deiner Glück gehabt zu haben!
Ich hatte mit noch keiner Rolle so ein Zirkus wie mit diesem Teil.
Klaus


----------



## Mepps (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				KHof schrieb:
			
		

> Tja!
> Dann scheinst du mit deiner Glück gehabt zu haben!
> Ich hatte mit noch keiner Rolle so ein Zirkus wie mit diesem Teil.
> Klaus


Bei uns wars tatsächlich so, dass die TP wesentlich anfälliger war als die technium ob getriebe oder bremse. von allen 5 TP die wir hatten haben alle ne macke gehabt! die techniums dagegen laufen alle perfekt!


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Ich habe auch seit über 2 Jahren 'ne 4000 'er Technium fürs Lightpilken und Hechtangeln im Bodden...und sie funktioniert immer noch bestens!


----------



## Schleuse (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Kumpel fischt jetzt auch die 4000er Technium auf MeFo, 
mal schauen wie lange die bei ihm hält...

die meisten Rollen werden ja wohl erst durch ein Salzwasservollbad 
und die extreme Belastung bei geflochtener Schnur geschrottet...|kopfkrat


----------



## Pattex (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Ich weiß dat nicht.
Ich weiß das meine Rolle gut ist und dat reicht mir.
Die hält wunderbar.
*Juhu*


----------



## Mepps (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß dat nicht.
> Ich weiß das meine Rolle gut ist und dat reicht mir.
> Die hält wunderbar.
> *Juhu*


 
Ja Pattx wir wissen, dass du 400€ für ne Stella ausgegeben hast|supergri |kopfkrat


----------



## Pattex (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

So digga bleib mal aufm Boden.
Bloß wiel du dir dat ding nicht leisten kannst.


----------



## Langsee-Erber (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> So digga bleib mal aufm Boden.
> Bloß wiel du dir dat ding nicht leisten kannst.


 
junge blei du mal aufm boden...
die frage is nich ob wir uns die rolle leisten können sondern ob wir so bekloppt sind sie zu kaufen...


----------



## Mepps (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> So digga bleib mal aufm Boden.
> Bloß wiel du dir dat ding nicht leisten kannst.


 
...hmm also ich hab in 2 wochen führerschein und wenn ich 18 bin heiz ich dann schön zur ostsee und fang auch ohne stella viele,viele mefos:g 
 ja tobi hat schon recht. genug geld haben wir leider aber auch noch genug grips


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Könnt ihr euren Penisneid nicht am Telefon ausleben?

back to topic|wavey:


----------



## Langsee-Erber (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

wieso???
passt dir daran was nich...|bla:


----------



## McKay (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Ich schmeiß mal die Okuma Epix in den Raum,sauber Verarbeitet,astreine Schnurverlegung,hohe Übersetzung,Alu-E spule und 5! Jahre Garantie und das ganze zum erschwinglichen Preis!


----------



## Gäddsax (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Ich würde da auch mal die neue (überarbeitete) Penn SSg erwähnen.
In Prinzip eine Slammer mit Kunststoffgehäuse. Sollte bei Lieferbarkeit um die 100 Euronen liegen.


----------



## Karstein (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

@ Schleuse: wenn Du heute oder morgen Zeit hast - die neue Penn Captiva CV 5000 gibt´s für 54,95 statt u.v.P. 83,90 € bei der Roadshow. Zitiere:

"Hochleistungsrolle fürs Salzwasserfischen aus dem Hause Penn, 11 Kugellager, unendliche Rücklaufsperre, maschinengeschnittene Kurbel und Kurbelgriff, inkl. 2 (!) Aluminium Ersatzspulen."

Ich nehme mir nachher mal eine zum Testen mit nach Hause.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Ralf-H schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> ich frage mich gerade, wie Ihr zum Teil Eure Rollen dahinrafft. Die einzige, die ich bis jetzt geschrottet habe, war eine DAM Quick 102, bei der das Gehäuse im Hochsommer fast geschmolzen (zumindest verzogen) war. Das ist über 30 Jahre her. Alle seit dem angeschafften Rollen laufen bis heute tadellos, z.B. die blau/silbernen Shakespeare, die vielleicht noch einige kennen oder eine 30 Jahre alte ABU 6000C, die jedes Jahr immernoch mit an Ost- oder Nordsee darf. Alle machen immernoch einen guten Job, auch mit relativ wenig Pflege.
> Mach ich was falsch ?
> Gruß
> Ralf


Ich denke, Du machst es richtig. Wenn ich so lese: Salzwassereinsatz, Vollbad und dann nur alle Jubeljahre pflegen? 
Die alten "blau/silbernen Shakespeare" (Ambidex), genauso die schwarzen (Sigma) oder die Daiwa Silver oder Gold waren schon eine feine Sache und konnte Salzwasser definitiv lange Zeit ab, auch Vollbäder mit Sand+Salz und erst nach ein paar vielen Tagen die Restauration. Die Shakespeares werden sogar zum Jerken neuerdings immer noch eingesetzt, was mich schwer amüsiert (und begeistert  ). Stahlklinkenrücklaufsperre halt. Oneway-Stop-Lager sind halt ein heißer Pfurz dagegen. Zuviele Kugelager wurde ja schon gesagt ...

Also wieso man nicht seiner Leib- und Magenrolle mal ein Vollwartung zum Winter gönnen will und dann das auch mal richtig bei Neuware auf Vordermann bringt, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis |kopfkrat
Die neuen Teile sind doch gerade deswegen so schlecht laufend und wenig haltbar, weil da schlichtweg zuwenig Fett/Öl und das auch in einer sehr mageren Qualität ist. Wenn die gute Rolle im Getriebe so richtig voll und flüssig ist, dann macht ihr ein bischen Salzwasser auch nichts, aber so hat das doch nahezu frei Bahn.


----------



## Schleuse (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Schleuse: wenn Du heute oder morgen Zeit hast - die neue Penn Captiva CV 5000 gibt´s für 54,95 statt u.v.P. 83,90 € bei der Roadshow. Zitiere:
> 
> "Hochleistungsrolle fürs Salzwasserfischen aus dem Hause Penn, 11 Kugellager, unendliche Rücklaufsperre, maschinengeschnittene Kurbel und Kurbelgriff, inkl. 2 (!) Aluminium Ersatzspulen."
> 
> Ich nehme mir nachher mal eine zum Testen mit nach Hause.


Und Karsten,
wie ist der Test ausgefallen? |bla:

keine Hektik, die gibt es im Net auch für um die 50 €...
ist die 5000'er nicht etwas dick? |kopfkrat


----------



## Karstein (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Jupp, die war entschieden zu dick - deshalb hab ich sie auch nur im Showroom ausgiebig begrabbelt und nicht mitgenommen.

Verarbeitet ist sie wirklich gut, gibt´s nichts zu mäkeln. Schnurrt wie eine Biene, hat keinen Millimeter Rücklauf, Bügel klappt exakt und direkt. Kurbelgriff ist nicht so schön wie ein Gummiknauf (ist aus Metall, gleichmäßig rund/länglich).

Die Captiva gibt´s auch als 2000er und 4000er, war aber nicht vorrätig. Aber ob die Salzwasser abkann, werden wohl erst die Praxistests zeigen.

Dagegen gab´s noch eine Neuheit, die Pflüger Medalist. Lag sehr gut in der Hand, wenn auch durch die robuste Bauweise recht schwer. Aber die hat sogar ein Siegel auf der Verpackung: Saltwater resistant! Lag bei ca. 85 €.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

@Kalex: hat vor dem Bügelschaden an Deiner RedArc irgendwas geklappert, geschnarrt oder gewackelt? Oder Bügel ein bischen merkwürdig locker und klapprig?

Also die Montagelinie #c scheint auch bei den Rollen - zwar selten aber doch erwiesenermaßen mal vorkommend - bei nietnagelneuen Rollen  zu schlampen. #t 

Wenn man alles mal kontrolliert und nachzieht oder gerade für den Meerwassereinsatz das ganze neue Dingens mal selber mit Öl-Fettgemisch verfüllt, sollte weder kurzfristiger Salzwasserschaden auftreten noch irgendwo die Mechanik versagen können, mag ich zumindest von den stabilen Tuff-Bodys behaupten.

Das Nacharbeiten in Fett und Kontrolle kann ich für mich im Vergleich zum Preisgefüge von Stella & Co jedenfalls vertreten, der Stundenlohn ist dann schon echt Spitze! :g :m


----------



## Kalex (6. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Yip so war es! Das war ein leises schnarren oder knarren, ich dachte das legt sich wieder und habe weitergekurbelt. Klang nicht dramatisch und der Lauf war nicht beieinträchtigt. Ca. 6 Würfe hatte ich das. Es klang als würde es aus dem Inneren kommen. Am Bügel konnte man eigentlich nichts sehen. Beim 7. Wurf war der Bügel dann ab!

Aber ich habe mir auch gleichzeitig eine wirklich haltbare Rolle zugelegt.
Ein fast neue ABU CARDINAL C44!!!#6  Schnurrt wie 'ne neue mit 10 Kugllagern. Wenn die nicht hält dann gebe ich es auf und werde Synchronschwimmer!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Wahrscheinlich war es bei Dir auch die Befestigungsschraube innen am Bügelarm (Schnurlaufröllchenhalter). Die kann man mit einem Schlitzschrauberdreher nach/festdrehen, wenn nicht kommt es wohl recht schnell zu deinem "Unfall". Daran bist du bei einer neuen Rolle aber unschuldig gewesen, das war ziemlich sicher die Ryobi Endmontage. :m 
Alle "Schnarrer" wissen jetzt, was sie mal nachziehen können!


----------



## Kalex (7. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Donnerkittel! Das stimmt! Bei der neuen werde ich das auf jedenfall vorher tun. Woher weißt Du das so genau???
Juhuu mein Ruf ist wieder reingewaschen! Ok bleiben noch die 3 verschliessenen Energy Rollen, aber vielleicht hat da ja auch noch jemand eine Erklärung für.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> Juhuu mein Ruf ist wieder reingewaschen!


Das ist #6 läßt sich ja auch sonst schwer mit leben :q

siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=71236&page=3


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Achso, da hier eine Lücke klafft (bzw. der Triggerfinger zu schnelle war):

hab gerade was zu einen Selbstmade-Test der Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 gelesen. Meine gezogenen Ergebnisse daraus: Die Rolle ist auf keinen Fall besser als die Ryobi&Co Clones, wenn nicht mal die automatische  Bügelschliessung 100% zuverlässig klappt. Der Schnureinzug ist mit 81cm auch wie die 78 oder 82cm der 3er/4er Ryobi&Co Clones und der Preis ist einfach nur |uhoh: 
Der Daiwa-Superleichtlauf wird sogar als sehr nachteilig beschrieben, von wegen macht sich selbstständig, d.h. dieser scheinbare Vorteil ist sogar manchmal nachteilig. Harter Gegenwind für die Luxusmodellrollen! :g #6

Mein Tipp für die Leute, die es wirklich mit ihren Rollen *dolle*treiben ist: Spro BlueArc 8200,8300,8400, die haben sogar einen haltbaren Kurbelknauf aus COMFI-Metall und sind beiß- und rubbelfest. :m 

Schon mal vieeeel haltbarer als Gummi oder Holz. Dann das durchaus Geflechttaugliche SG-Zahnradgetriebe, was auch nicht so schnell schrottbar ist. Neutral silber ist die Rolle, paßt an alle Ruten, günstig ist sie auch noch (z.B. Gummitanke) und kaum sinnvoll preislich zu unterbieten. Die Salzwasserresistenz wurde im letzten Jahr von etlichen Boardies schon mal getestet (eben nur 1 Saison). Also da habt ihr doch das sorglos-Röllchen, die auch bei einem ärgerlichen Hänger nicht gleich Schaden nimmt und dem Grobmotoriker einiges verzeiht. Die einmal ordentlich fetten (lassen) und voila. :m

das ist die von MichaelB
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=25914&d=1116019848

der Griff variabel
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=27328&d=1117484026


----------



## jackcrevalle (29. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

wenn du was richtig haltbares suchst, solltest du dich nach amerikanischen herstellern auschau halten. fin nor ahab ist spitzenklasse, hat aber kein wasserdichtes gehäuse. ich habe auch das problem gehabt dass bei salzwasserbädern meine rollen nachher "komisch" liefen und seltsame geräusche von sich gegeben haben. dann habe ich von der firma van staal erfahren, die kürzlich leider von zrbco aufgekauft wurden (so muss sich wohl ein ferrari fahrer fühlen.... ich schweife ab..) ich  habe damals 550 tacken für die rolle hingeblättert, aber die lässt sich so richtig was gefallen ohne aufzumucken. und ich glaube das ist DIE stationärrolle mit abstand wenigsten teilen, frei nach dem motto was nicht da ist, kann auch nicht kaputt gehen.  
vom strand zu vorgelagerten inseln (domrep) schwimmen, die rolle komplett unter wasser, sandbad, vergessen mit süßwasser abzuspülen usw. keine probleme. 
die gibts jetzt auch mit rollenbügel, was natürlich auch kaputt gehen kann. 

die ollen penn spinfischers sind um einiges günstiger zu bekommen, aber auch sehr robust. 

meine meinung: je mehr firlefranz dran ist, desto schneller gehen die teile kaputt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

@jackcrevalle
Das Merkwürdige ist doch nur, daß in den frühen 80iger Jahren Firmen wie Daiwa mit der Silver/Gold Serie oder Shakespeare mit den Omora-Company Rollen wie Ambidex oder Sigma das auch locker konnten, mit Preisen um die 100 DM. Meine eine Daiwa Silver C hat mal in der Ausleihe bei einem Bekannten 14 Tage voll (warmen) Atlantik-Meerwasser und mit feinem Sand voll bis zum Stehkragen blockiert voll verbracht, 1 Nachmittag im Meeresboden versunken, Kugellager voll Sand und Meerwasser. Was meinst Du was nach (einfacher) Demontage und Reinigung und Spülen der wieder war? Die blanken Stellen auf den Rädern waren grau angelaufen, sonst nix. Die Rolle schnurt bis heute wieder wie neu und habe ich jetzt schon fast 30 Jahre.

Was ich damit sagen will: Wieso konnten auch normale Rollenhersteller zu zivilen Preisen sowas bauen und heute ist das selten oder vergessen? Wieso 500 EUR Mondpreise zahlen ?

Immerhin gibt es sowas wie die Daiwa Gold GS9 oder die BG noch neu (in Resten?) und Overseas, zu normalen Preisen, allerdings nur in den BigMama Größen fürs LittleBigGame. Die Penn Alu Spinfisher SS liegen da preislich schon um einiges höher, sind von der derselben Art. 
Für Meerforellenangeln oder Bootangeln an den Küsten alles ein bischen zu heavy.


----------



## Die Gummitanke (30. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Dann will ich mal meine Erfahrung hier zum besten geben:
Meine Res Arc 10400 ist jetzt seit 16 Monaten im Dauereinsatz. Vom härtesten "Kurbel-Kurbel-Stop" Spinnfischen auf Zander, Spinnfischen auf Mefo und ungefähr 30 Einsätze aufm Kutter beim Pilken. Ich hab die Rolle jetzt nur noch im Einsatz. Ich hab die Rolle nach Seewassereinsätzen abgespült und bisher 2 mal gereinigt.
Ergebnis: Die Rolle läuft noch besser wie am ersten Tag !!!!!
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es keine Rolle mit einem besseren Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.

Viele Grüße

Franky vonner Tanke


----------



## Drillmaschine (30. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

... kurz zur Technium:

Ich fische die 4000er FA seit Oktober 2005 ca. 6-8 Stunden pro Woche. Ich bin mindestens 1mal in der Woche an der Küste. Derzeit noch öfter und länger.

Nach einiger Zeit äußerten sich Schleifgeräusche und die Rolle wurde schwergängiger, obwohl ich nach jedem Fischen mit lauwarmen Wasser gespült habe. Ich hatte mich schon über den Kauf geärgert.

Habe die Rolle dann ordentlich mit dem mitgelieferten Öl an der Inspektionsöffnung geschmiert und nun ist wieder alles gut :k.
Danach habe ich mir im Angebot noch eine Ersatz-Technium für 69 Euronen geholt. 

Einziges Manko ist bei mir, dass es keine Surren mehr gibt, wenn man die Bremse einstellt. Ursache??? Die Bremswirkung ist aber voll da. 

MfG
Drillmaschine |wavey:


----------



## Zopenhunter (30. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Drillmaschine schrieb:
			
		

> ... kurz zur Technium:
> 
> Einziges Manko ist bei mir, dass es keine Surren mehr gibt, wenn man die Bremse einstellt. Ursache??? Die Bremswirkung ist aber voll da.
> 
> ...



In dem Einstellrad für die Bremse (also vorne das Teil zum drehen ;-) ) ist die Schnarre abgebrochen. Ist wirklich nur ein Schönheitsfehler, keine Sorge...

PS: Wo kriegt man die Technium für 69EUR? Guter Preis


----------



## stephan_81 (30. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

hallo!
ich habe auch 4 x die quantum energy in verschiedenen größen bei mir rumliegen!
eigentlich ein ganz schönes teil, aber sobald die mal kurzzeitig im wasser hing, war nichts mehr mit kurbeln!
hing fest wie angeschweißt!
und kollegen haben das selbe problem mit ihren energys! sobald die wieder getrocknet sind ist alles wieder ok!
aber zum ernsthaften angeln nicht zu gebrauchen!
gruß
stephan


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				ThomasKubiak schrieb:
			
		

> Ergebnis: Die Rolle läuft noch besser wie am ersten Tag !!!!!
> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es keine Rolle mit einem besseren Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.


Gibt es denn überhaupt noch eine bessere Rolle in der (kleinen) Größenklasse? |kopfkrat 

Gestern wurde mir eine TwinPower FB 2500 mit wackelnder Spule auf der Achse vorgeführt - ladenneu #t , und das wackelte nicht wenig, eher 10-15 als 5 Grad. Wenn Shimano selbst in der Rollenklasse (>200 EUR) jetzt Ramsch verbaut, die Daiwa Infinity Q auch heftige Macken hat, was bleibt dann vom Nobelruf der bekannteren Marken? Meine Meinung und Beobachtung: Shimano WAR mal gut dabei.


----------



## tasmane (30. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

ich habe eina´fach 15W40 in meine FA4000 gekippt.
Das läuft wenigstens nicht immer raus, bisher klappt das super.
Was für BMW gut ist muß doch auch für die Rolle ok sein


----------



## Drillmaschine (30. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

@ zopenhunter:

bei moritz in kaltenkirchen. Die haben jedes Jahr immer Sonderaktionen, wo einige Shimanorollen sehr günstig angeboten werden. Jetzt kostet sie dort wohl auch wieder die normalen 99,00 € |uhoh:.

www.moritz-nord.de


----------



## optimax (30. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

......eine die wie ich finde nie kaputt geht ,ist die penn slammer (260).ich habe bestimmt seit 4 jahren eine und die läuft und läuft...nie perfekt!!!!!,aber immer kraftvoll ohne geräusche.#6 
...aber schöner ist meine daiwa infinty und läuft auch perfekt unter belastung !!!#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 
wer günstig kauft ...kauft teuer !!!|kopfkrat 
ich würde mich jetzt immer wieder für eine daiwa entscheiden.

petri oliver


----------



## seatrout61 (30. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Daiwa Infinity Q auch heftige Macken hat...



Ich habe auch davon gelesen, aber ich kann derartige Aussagen nicht bestätigen. Da klappt nichts um bzw. wackelt nix und meine hat sich bei der harten Ostseefischerei bewährt. Die Infinity Q ist eine sehr empfehlenswerte TOP-Rolle, die zugegebenermassen ihren stolzen Preis hat. 

Ob dieser Preis dann gerechtfertigt ist im Vergleich mit den  ebenfalls sehr empfehlenswerten Blue/Red Arc und baugleichen Konsorten, lasse ich jetzt mal dahingestellt sein. Als Zweitrolle fische ich eine Blue Arc 7400 und bin mit der super zufrieden.


----------



## Schleuse (31. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

ich versuch's jetzt mal mit dieser hier...




* Pflüger Medalist 40

*mal schauen wie lange sie hält...


----------



## tasmane (31. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Drillmaschine schrieb:
			
		

> .... in kaltenkirchen. Die haben jedes Jahr immer Sonderaktionen, wo einige Shimanorollen sehr günstig angeboten werden...-......



genau, mußt nur schon um Punkt 9 dasein, sonst sind die 5-6 Stck die sie zu dem Preis anbieten weg, bevor du am Tresen bist.....


----------



## Drillmaschine (31. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

... bei der Technium war´s nicht so. Gegen 17 Uhr waren bestimmt noch 30 Stück da . 

Die großen Biomaster Brandungsrollen für 99 Euro waren allerdings sehr, sehr schnell weg.

Gruß
Drillmaschine


----------



## bazawe (31. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Ich finde auch daß Daiwa Super Rollen baut, habe einige davon im Einsatz aber meine beiden Stradics möchte ich nicht missen, sind allerdings alte Modelle (8 Jahre alt). Wenn Du noch eine alte Stradic bekommst würde ich Dir die empfehlen, ansonsten Daiwa oder die Red Arc.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> ich versuch's jetzt mal mit dieser hier...
> mal schauen wie lange sie hält...


Du kommst auch noch auf den Alu-Schätzchentrip (danach)! |wavey: :q

Daiwa kommt ja evtl. am besten so als Saltiga Clone:
Cormoran Chronos AL-11PiF 4000, 160m/0.35mm ~80EUR





Wo bleibt denn eigentlich der Testbericht von AndreL ?#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				tasmane schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe eina´fach 15W40 in meine FA4000 gekippt.
> Das läuft wenigstens nicht immer raus, bisher klappt das super.
> Was für BMW gut ist muß doch auch für die Rolle ok sein


Klar ist das gut. Und da ist wirklich nichts wieder herausgelaufen |kopfkrat oder haste nicht ganz vollgegossen? Pflegetechnisch wäre das ja ideal, die Rolle voll Öl und dann hin und wieder mal einen Ölwechsel! :m


----------



## hocicio (31. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Was haltet ihr eigentlcih von der Balzer Matrix Blue 1030 (modell 2006) ?
Hab die heute mal im Laden gesehen und so schlecht schien die ja nich zu sein...Salzwasserfest ist sie und mit 75,00€ auch net zu teuer oder springt sie bei der ersten Mefo auseinander?


----------



## tasmane (31. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Klar ist das gut. Und da ist wirklich nichts wieder herausgelaufen |kopfkrat  :m



jedenfalls nicht soviel wie bei der beigepackten Plörre, das Zeuch reicht gerad für Oma's Tret-Nähmaschine.
Ich hab da so ca 15ml reingespritzt.Bbeim nächsten Mal geb ich nen Schuss SAE 90 Getriebeöl dazu.


----------



## Zopenhunter (31. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				hocicio schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr eigentlcih von der Balzer Matrix Blue 1030 (modell 2006) ?
> Hab die heute mal im Laden gesehen und so schlecht schien die ja nich zu sein...Salzwasserfest ist sie und mit 75,00€ auch net zu teuer oder springt sie bei der ersten Mefo auseinander?



Ich kenne die Rolle nicht, aber bei dem Preis solltest Du auf jeden Fall nachverhandeln! Die Rolle gibts woanders für 51EUR.

Ansonsten hast Du die Rolle doch in der Hand gehabt, oder? Was macht sie für einen Eindruck? Eine Sache, die man bei einer Spinnrolle unbedingt überprüfen sollte: Wenn Du den Bügel aufklappst; kann der rotierende Teil der Rolle dann bis zum umschlagpunkt leicht drehen oder wird er ein klein bisschen gebremst? Wenn er nicht gebremst wird: Finger weg, der Bügel könnte bei Gewaltwürfen einfach umklappen und dann ist der teure Meerforellenblinker weg...


----------



## Waveman (31. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Hi Boardies,
hab auch noch nen paar echt haltbare Rollen "gefunden". Sind teilweise schon 30 Jahre alt und laufen und laufen .....:q :q :q 
Sorry for that :r ... aber mußte einfach sein 

sind die Bilder jetzt hochgeladen ???

see you on the beach
waveman


----------



## ForellenMike (31. März 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Jau, meine Shakespeare 2020 wird immer noch benutzt. Ca. 40 Jahre alt, die gute.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. April 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



			
				Waveman schrieb:
			
		

> Sind teilweise schon 30 Jahre alt und laufen und laufen


Die sind sogar noch älter. Allerdings fehlen da doch so ein paar moderne Funktionen  Die alten Shakespeares waren aber eine Materialmacht! #6


----------



## Freelander (1. April 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Moin,Moin!

Ich kann Dir die Penn Slammer 360 nur empfehlen.Ich fische die nur noch beim Mefoangeln,seit ich auch mehrere Rollen verschlissen habe.
Außerdem ist der Service bei Penn(WFT)-Deutschland extra Klasse.
Habe letztens beim Reinigen durch eigene Unachtsamkeit ein Teil zerstört.
Eine E-mail an Penn-Deutschland und innerhalb von 1Tag hatte ich das Teil im Briefkasten.#6 
Hier Im Board wird gerade eine für 140.-Euronen angeboten.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1101424#101424

Ich habe selbst schon überlegt mir eine Zweite zuzulegen,aber ich glaube ich besorge mir lieber eine Ersatzspule.
Mfg
Freelander


----------



## BassBandit (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

Moin an alle ,

auch wen es einige nicht glauben wollen die Infinity Q 3000 von Daiwa ist meiner Meinung nach eine echte Toprolle. Ich benutze sie seit 2 1/2 Jahren im Salzwasser der Nordsee (ca. 60-70 mal im Jahr) zum Spinnfischen und im Winter 2-3 mal am Bodden zum Hechtangeln mit zum Teil sehr großen Gummifischen, dies alles nur mit geflochtener Schnur und die Rolle läuft wie am ersten Tag. Ich spüle die Rolle nach jedem zweiten Fischen zu Hause ab und zur Winterpause gibt es etwas mehr Pflege, sonst nichts. 
Mein Vater fischt die Rolle seit zwei Jahren in der Elbe zum Jiggen und auch er ist sehr zufrieden. Er fischt von Mitte Mai bis Anfang Oktober 4-6 mal die Woche für 3-6 Stunden (glücklicher Rentner) das heißt durchaus 500-600 Stunde in der Saison wenn man die Meerforellenausflüge mit dazu nimmt.
Die vorher genannte Penn Slammer ist auch nicht kaputt zu kriegen und mit Sicherheit eine gute Wahl nur mir persöhnlich zu schwer. In Kombination mit einer Shimano Speedmaster paßt die Infinity besser, was aber leider auch seinen Preis hat.

In diesem Sinn nur "Dicke".


----------



## Milano (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*

|wavey:Hallo,
auch ich bin überzeugter Penn-Rollen Besitzer. In den vielen Jahren in denen ich schon angle habe ich die unterschiedlichsten Rollen (Shimano, Balzer, Daiwa, Quantum etc.) gehabt. Auch da waren wirklich gute Rollen dabei. In den letzten Jahren tendiere ich aber immer mehr zu den Penn-Rollen. So benutze ich jetzt an meinen Feederruten die Penn Liveliner 5600, an den Grundruten die Penn Liveliner 4600 und zum Spinnangeln die Slammer 260 und 360. Die Rollen arbeiten alle ohne Beanstandungen und sind absolut zuverlässig. Auch das hier und da im AB gelesene Problem, dass die Rollen teilweise Schnurlegungsprobleme haben sollen, kann ich nicht bestätigen; vielleicht habe ich bei meinen Käufen ja auch nur Glück gehabt und keine "Montagsprodukte" erhalten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wirklich "HALTBARE" Rolle gesucht!!!*



Milano schrieb:


> Auch das hier und da im AB gelesene Problem, dass die Rollen teilweise Schnurlegungsprobleme haben sollen, kann ich nicht bestätigen; vieleicht habe ich bei meinen Käufen ja auch nur Glück gehabt und keine "Montagsprodukte" erhalten.


Hängt doch maßgeblich von den Schnüren ab. Wenn bestimmte Geflechte schnell rauh werden oder Monofile ihre Weichheit verlieren, dann kommt der Tüdel danach. Bei guten Schnüren passiert das nicht oder erst sehr spät, was nicht tüdeln kann tüdelt auch nicht.


----------

